# Selling my Strat - am I asking for too much?



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Mods, please don't think I'm not posting this to advertise, just asking a question...

I'm selling my 2008 American Standard Fender Stratocaster for $1,000. Listed it here in the classifieds, craigslist & kijiji. 
It's a premium finish (Sienna Sunburst) with an ash body, which was an up-charge. 
List price at L&M was $1,150 when I bought it, now they're $1,450.

Either way, I don't care if it doesn't sell because I'll be trading it into L&M and they're giving me $885 for it.
Works out to $1,000 if you count the taxes. I just figured I'd help somebody out by saving them a few bucks. 
L&M will re-list this for $1,100.

I've only had one person inquire and they offered me $900, which I politely said no. 
The guitar is completely flawless. I doubt the frets even have wear. 
Only thing I did to it was add Schaller's...and if you ask me, she's a real beauty! 

So, am I asking too much? 
Are used Strats just not selling right now? 
What is it?


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Seems like a reasonable asking price to me. Selling axes is a bit harder these days... but with some patience, you should be able to achieve your desired price.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Depends on where you are I guess, but $1000 seems steep for a used Strat to me. The $900 offer was more reasonable.

It's not a knock on your particular guitar in any way. It's just the used market. What L&M will give on trade, or re-list an item for isn't really relevant when it comes to the general private sale market.

I just did a very quick check for Strats on Kijiji and Craiglist, and at glance most of them (other than a couple of signature models) are listed under $1000. Which is about what I expected.

If you are in no hurry, list it for awhile longer. But I'd venture to say any offers you get will be under the $1000 you are asking.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

WEEZY said:


> Seems like a reasonable asking price to me. Selling axes is a bit harder these days... but with some patience, you should be able to achieve your desired price.


Fender Strats and Gibson Les Pauls always sell - there is always a market for them...as long as they are priced competitively.



torndownunit said:


> Depends on where you are I guess, but $1000 seems steep for a used Strat to me. The $900 offer was more reasonable.
> 
> It's not a knock on your particular guitar in any way. It's just the used market. What L&M will give on trade, or re-list an item for isn't really relevant when it comes to the general private sale market.
> 
> I just did a very quick check for Strats on Kijiji and Craiglist, and at glance most of them (other than a couple of signature models) are listed under $1000. Which is about what I expected.



Over the past few weeks, I've seen US strats with prices ranging from $600-900. $1000 is a bit high. Whether it's mint or not, it's still used. I bought a used (mint mid 90's Strat Plus Ultra last summer (with case and all accessories) for $800. I turned down a used (couple of dings) mid 90's Strat Plus Deluxe last summer for $700. Check out CL - there are a few on there currently.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

WEEZY said:


> Seems like a reasonable asking price to me. Selling axes is a bit harder these days... but with some patience, you should be able to achieve your desired price.


Ya I agree . But may take some time . I watch a fellow on Kijij in Fredricton . go from 1500$ for a tele deluxe (cherry burst) down to 1200$ guitar is 3moths old Aug.09 , no one bought it.

I would love to grad yours but I am a 6-8 weeks away from putting that kind of money together. with bills and xmas on the way. If you are using the money to buy something else at L & M why you would be crazy to sell it for less than the L & M offer.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Overdriver makes a point, I think you are more likely to sell it through a forum for that price to someone in another part of Canada than you are to sell it locally for that price. 

VDS500 and I are both in Ontario, and $1000 is on the high side for local prices. His quote of $600-900 is accurate for what I have seen, with $800-$850 being the 'high' average. Those are Ontario prices though, and I have no idea if they reflect the rest of Canada.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i always baby my gear...i keep everything together...even the original price tag sticker...when ever i trade something in i usually take some kind of hit...even though my gear is cherry picked and in better conditon than the store's "shop worn" equipment...
apparently buyers don't care if your used gear is dead mint....or has scratches and dings and chips...in the end...it's still considered used...
i recently traded in a dead mint les paul custom black beauty with 2 p-90's....only 400 made...bought for $2600.00...i was told that it would sell for about $2200.00...long and mcquade only ponied up $1600.00...it quickly sold for $1900.00...that's a thousand dollar hit after trying to sell it on kijiji for a couple of months...
did i get ripped off...???...i sure did...but i guess i wanted the marshall 2061x handwired head more than i wanted the guitar...you can look at any losses as "rent" that you payed on the gear you are trying to sell/trade...it softens the sting a tiny bit...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thing is..people know when you bought it , that the price was 1079$ to 1179$ depending on the store...Lots of places still have them as old stock for the same price as well. a used instrument is by nature around 15 to 25% less right outa the store unfortunaly, specialy strats and LPs. so a used strat, over 850$, is over priced in my mind. there is one in the sale section for 650$ in dead mint shape...why would anyone pay 350$ more?. That's the question you got to ask yourself.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Overdriver makes a point, I think you are more likely to sell it through a forum for that price to someone in another part of Canada than you are to sell it locally for that price.
> 
> VDS500 and I are both in Ontario, and $1000 is on the high side for local prices. His quote of $600-900 is accurate for what I have seen, with $800-$850 being the 'high' average. Those are Ontario prices though, and I have no idea if they reflect the rest of Canada.


 The prices out my way have been high on MIA Fenders for years but now that L & M has taken over the Music stop shops. The pricing is better. Local shops in the past, charged list price pretty much up untill then.

Also what I think screws up resale of recent Fenders is the price hike. In 2008 a new Standard was 999. if they still where that today, only a year latter. Sure 650-750 would be the average used price. 

ANd IMO unless you get someone looking for a specific model like the ash, one the OP has. well your going to be awhile selling it. Cause they have an upcharge as well for the ash. Which I never understood. A builder or supply (wood)place doesn't upcharge that much. Why should Fender they buy a shit load of the stuff. So IMO most would go for the less exspensive alder models, unless of course they wanted ash.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I just bought a used Eric Johnson signature for $1100 USD. Just shows you that used prices are still on the lower end of the scale and even if your stratocaster is basically new, it's not from a retail store so any buyer will only accept it as used and thus a quick 25% off the new price.........


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-...American-Deluxe-Telecaster-W0QQAdIdZ162800805 

its back last nite he , had a 3 hour time limit on it at 1200. LOL

Nice guitar but as I say untill he clicks with that 1 person that wants this model, out of all the teles out there , well he's shit outa luck IMO And will loose big at this price I know he got it from a place that charged more than 1775 for it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Part of it might be the maple fretboard. I find Strats are more popular in rosewood (and that's certainly how I like them). Also, another personal preference thing - I'm not too crazy about the finish myself, so given the top and the fretboard, it definitely wouldn't be one that I'd consider. 

The price issues listed earlier certainly apply too. You're price isn't bad, but then again, most people figure that the seller has some built-in wiggle room, so $900 on a $1000 asking price certainly isn't a low-ball offer, that guy was probably hoping you'd settle at $950 or $925.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Are Nine said:


> Either way, I don't care if it doesn't sell because I'll be *trading it into L&M and they're giving me $885 for it.*
> 
> _I've only had one person inquire and they offered me $900, which I politely said no._



i don't really understand the philosophy of this. you won't sell it privately for $15 more in cash? you turned down a higher private sale to sell to a dealer? 
maybe there is something i don't see, but somehow that just doesn't seem like it makes sense. 

btw, i'm not really a strat guy, but kksjur your guitar is beautiful.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! Seems like it is my asking price. Be funny if someone ends up buying it from L&M for $1,100 plus tax, though!

cheezyridr, you left out a part of my post. 
Works out to $1,000 if you count the taxes.
I've already ordered another guitar from L&M. 
That's why I don't care if I sell it privately or not. 
Either way, I'm getting $1,000 for this Strat.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Are Nine said:


> Thanks guys! Seems like it is my asking price. Be funny if someone ends up buying it from L&M for $1,100 plus tax, though!
> 
> cheezyridr, you left out a part of my post.
> Works out to $1,000 if you count the taxes.
> ...



I dont get the works out to $1000 part.... how does it work out to $1000, you make more by taking $900 from a private sale.....? Anyways, nice guitar... but getting a $900 offer for a $1000 list price is very fair.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Are Nine said:


> Thanks guys! Seems like it is my asking price. Be funny if someone ends up buying it from L&M for $1,100 plus tax, though!
> 
> cheezyridr, you left out a part of my post.
> Works out to $1,000 if you count the taxes.
> ...


Someone could very well end up buying from them for that much. The thing is, you are asking advice from a forum full of educated buyers. Very few of us would be buying it for that price from Long and Mcquade because we know we could do better shopping around privately. The shoppers on Kijiji and Craigslist are generally in the same vote. If they wanted to shop at Long and Mcquade, they would.

As you have clearly pointed out yourself, the safe bet for you seems to be trading it to Long and Mcquade. But people have explained why you likely won't get that $1000 selling it on here or local classifieds. Although I don't really understand what taxes have to do with trade in value, if you say you have a guaranteed $1000 for the guitar from them, then take it.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

L&M is giving me $885 for the Strat. The next guitar I'm buying is around $1,500.
I don't have to pay sales tax on $885 of my next purchase.
If I sell the guitar privately for $900, I then have to pay sales tax on the full amount (13%).
So, it's like I'd be loosing $100 if I sold it to someone at $900. Understand?


----------



## muskrat (Sep 28, 2009)

I think your price is more than fair in comparison to what one would pay brand new....but on Kijiji/CL I think people are looking for the "Killer Deal" I bought a dead MINT 1992 Strat Plus with a tweed hardcase for $550 last year. I remember asking the guy if he any other inquiries, he said he had 47 emails in 12 hours!

Usually whenever I try to sell something on CL/Kijiji I am flooded with trade offers more than anything else...seems people just dont want to part with cash nowadays...

The funny thing is I am looking for a MIM Strat (Strat Plus is gone) People seem to want $400-$500 used?? I remember when I wasnt looking for one they were a dime a dozen and were going for between $250-$300...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

muskrat said:


> I think your price is more than fair in comparison to what one would pay brand new....but on Kijiji/CL I think people are looking for the "Killer Deal" I bought a 1992 Strat Plus with a tweed hardcase for $550 last year. I remember asking the guy if he any other inquiries, he said he had 47 emails in 12 hours!


Was that the red one?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> Thanks guys! Seems like it is my asking price. Be funny if someone ends up buying it from L&M for $1,100 plus tax, though!
> 
> cheezyridr, you left out a part of my post.
> Works out to $1,000 if you count the taxes.
> ...


If you get in the store with a load of cash instead of a trade in...you're in a MUCH better position to make a deal at the store.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Dude, I feel your pain. I've been trying to sell my Fender Deville since mid-September both locally through Kijiji and Craigslist plus on the board here. I'm asking $600 - which is the standard used market price for them - and today was the first time a person has even come over to look at it (he decided not to buy because it was too much power for what he wanted). I've talked to the guys over at St. John's music and they were surprised it hasn't gone yet since they'd charge the same amount for it - plus taxes. I've noticed lately I'm seeing the same gear over and over again on my Kijiji. I think the used market is just in the tank right now.


----------



## muskrat (Sep 28, 2009)

vds5000 said:


> Was that the red one?


no it was like a silvery burst colour...was there another one at that price??

I just didn't like the rosewood fretboard and the Lace sensor pups....to me it just didn't have that chimey, bright, springy sound a Strat should have...it was warmer, richer and more of a "bluesy" tone (anyone know what I mean or am I just crazy?:smile

It was beautiful looking guitar but I just couldn't bond with it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Are Nine said:


> L&M is giving me $885 for the Strat. The next guitar I'm buying is around $1,500.
> I don't have to pay sales tax on $885 of my next purchase.
> If I sell the guitar privately for $900, I then have to pay sales tax on the full amount (13%).
> So, it's like I'd be loosing $100 if I sold it to someone at $900. Understand?


Huh? No. I don't actually.

L&M is still on hook to collect Provincial and Federal sales taxes on the $1500 sale. What you trade in has no bearing on the price of the guitar you buy when it comes to the taxes owed. It's not like they're going to put the guitar on the books as having been worth $615. It doesn't work like that. They're just going to put $885 in cash in your account so you'll have to pay out of pocket: ($1500 x tax rate in your province) - $885



Are Nine said:


> That's why I don't care if I sell it privately or not.
> Either way, I'm getting $1,000 for this Strat.


What? Then if $1000 is what you want and all you'll take for it: why did you start this thread? Why are you asking us if it's overpriced if you've decided that $1000 is your rock bottom price? Smells like you're fishing for some advertisement time when you come out saying something like this.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Huh? No. I don't actually.
> 
> L&M is still on hook to collect Provincial and Federal sales taxes on the $1500 sale. What you trade in has no bearing on the price of the guitar you buy when it comes to the taxes owed. It's not like they're going to put the guitar on the books as having been worth $615. It doesn't work like that. They're just going to put $885 in cash in your account so you'll have to pay out of pocket: ($1500 x tax rate in your province) - $885
> 
> ...


Ya, that is what I was thinking regarding both points. He doesn't seem interested in the slightest in the advice he asked for.

And the tax thing doesn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Regarding the tax thing, L&M gives you tax on top of your trade in, for the same reasons Ian pointed out. I think the OP just didn't describe the scenario well. I traded in a pedal the other day and they gave me _X amount_ + taxes towards a more expensive product as a trade.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

muskrat said:


> no it was like a silvery burst colour...was there another one at that price??
> 
> I just didn't like the rosewood fretboard and the Lace sensor pups....to me it just didn't have that chimey, bright, springy sound a Strat should have...it was warmer, richer and more of a "bluesy" tone (anyone know what I mean or am I just crazy?:smile
> 
> It was beautiful looking guitar but I just couldn't bond with it...


I guess there was another one - someone in Toronto had a red sunburt one with a maple board. I think it came with a cheapo generic case. I was tempted to buy it, but didn't feel like driving to Toronto (only about an hour away) to pick it up, so I got back to him and told him to sell it to one of the others that emailed him.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Guys, you're completely mistaken. 
I'm not fishing for anything and I read every post AND appreciate what everybody wrote. 
I was just wondering why I hadn't gotten any bites on a guitar that I thought was well priced. 
I'm not profiting any by selling this guitar privately, I just thought I'd save someone else a bit of cash 'cause I'm a nice guy.
Like I said, somebody will buy this for L&M for a lot more than if they bought it directly from me.

iaresee, have you ever traded in a car at a dealership? 
It works the same way and no, you don't pay tax on the full amount.
No, L&M is not on the hook for collecting sales tax on $1,500 because they aren't receiving $1,500. 
The guitar I'm buying is $1,500, that's $1,695 after tax. I'm getting $885 for this Strat. $1,500 - $885 is $615. 
I only pay taxes on $615, which works out to $80 as opposed to $195 sales tax on the full $1,500.

$885 for the guitar, $115 tax savings towards anything I buy in the store, total $1,000. 
That's about as clear as it's gonna get.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> The guitar I'm buying is $1,500, that's $1,695 after tax. I'm getting $885 for this Strat. $1,500 - $885 is $615.
> I only pay taxes on $615, which works out to $80 as opposed to $195 sales tax on the full $1,500.


Easy enough to understand. 12th Fret works exactly the same way - most stores do - you only pay tax on the difference.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

^ it's not just 12th Fret, it's everything. That's how trade ins work on everything.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I follow Fender guitar prices very closely, and I scan Kijiji on a daily basis. IMO, the going rate for American Standard Strats is like $650-$775. Why would someone give $1000 for a 2008, when Axe music is selling them brand new for $1295? And I really doubt that Long & McQuade is giving you $885 for your guitar. If you cashed out your Strat for $900, and got your next guitar on a cash basis, you could get it for less than $1400...again, my opinion...YMMV.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

^ dude, I'm telling you, they're giving me $885 for it. I really don't give a rat's a$$ if you believe me or not. That's what they're giving me for it, it's a fact. Seems this has turned into a thread against me and it also seems that some of you guys are clueless to how taxes work. I've been up front about this from the beginning...and the guitar I'm getting is a Firebird V. Look them up, they're more than $1,500. 

Either way, I'm pulling the ad on my Strat once that FB arrives. I could care less if it sells or not.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> ^ dude, I'm telling you, they're giving me $885 for it. I really don't give a rat's a$$ if you believe me or not. That's what they're giving me for it, it's a fact. Seems this has turned into a thread against me and it also seems that some of you guys are clueless to how taxes work. I've been up front about this from the beginning...and the guitar I'm getting is a Firebird V. Look them up, they're more than $1,500.
> 
> Either way, I'm pulling the ad on my Strat once that FB arrives. I could care less if it sells or not.


We get the taxe thing..what YOU don't seem to get is if you get there with CASH IN HAND instead of a trade in...you'll get a MUCH better deal. that's a fact, always has..always will. Same thing applies to ANY purchase.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

al3d...so, tell me, what would you expect to pay for a Gibson that lists for $1,625 at L&M? $1,500 seems reasonable to me considering that they ordered this guitar for me and that it's not one they had in stock. That usually means they're less likely to cut a huge deal on it. Not to mention that this is also the 3rd Firebird they've ordered for me because the first two had QC issues. I'm getting exactly what I want here, you have to expect to pay a little bit more when you're not settling for what they have on their wall. I'm also financing the remaining balance.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's upsetting because it's an annoying thread, and because of the tone of your replies. 

You ask us for information you could have looked up in 2 minutes on Craigslist or Kijiji (like we did). Even at that people take time to reply to your question.... which you clearly didn't care about the answers to, because you already planned to trade the guitar anyway. The whole thread is pointless, and of course people are going to think you are plugging your ad because that's the only reason the thread would make any sense.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is it me, or is everyone a little edgy tonight?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am normally not a hostile poster in any way, and I am not upset tonight. This thread and the OP's replies are just really frustrating though. So no, I am not edgy.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> al3d...so, tell me, what would you expect to pay for a Gibson that lists for $1,625 at L&M? $1,500 seems reasonable to me considering that they ordered this guitar for me and that it's not one they had in stock. That usually means they're less likely to cut a huge deal on it. Not to mention that this is also the 3rd Firebird they've ordered for me because the first two had QC issues. I'm getting exactly what I want here, you have to expect to pay a little bit more when you're not settling for what they have on their wall. I'm also financing the remaining balance.


Don't take this the wrong way...But you seem to lack buying and dealing experiance, first mistake..thinking 1500$ for a 1625$ guitar is a good deal, second, financing an instrument. Ordering something is actually GOOD buisness since it's payed and out the door right away. your deal is barely 7% deal, you can deal at least 10 to 15% on near gear easily. 

you're doing every move a serious buyer needs to avoid to get a good deal, trading in an instrument..AND financing it. 

But listen, if you're happy over paying for what you want, in the end, it's your call man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

*Edit: My post below is wrong. That's not, in fact, how it works. OP: Sorry man. Your call if you want me to leave the post below up for all time, or wipe it. The apology part will stay.*



Are Nine said:


> ^ dude, I'm telling you, they're giving me $885 for it. I really don't give a rat's a$$ if you believe me or not. That's what they're giving me for it, it's a fact.


_Dude_, I'm telling you: I believe you when you say they're giving you $885. But I'm also telling you that $900 from a private sale is better than $885 from L&M. $15 better in fact.

Lets assume the guitar you want to buy at L&M is $1500 + taxes. In my province taxes are 13% -- substitute the tax rate in your province in the examples that follow. I'm going to show you why $900 > $885.

If I was going to walk in and just buy the guitar I'd owe L&M:

$1500 x 1.13 = $1695

Now, if I walk in with a guitar for trade and L&M offers me $885 I've now got a little credit at the store. So I only have to come up with:

($1500 x 1.13) - $885
= $1695 - $885
= $810

But if I'd sold my guitar privately and got $900 for it I'd only have to come up with additional:

($1500 x 1.13) - $900
= $1695 - $900
= $795

See how this works?

You seem to think that if L&M gives you $885 for your trade in than the new guitar is going to cost you:

($1500 - $885) x 1.13 = $694.95

_*But that's not how it works*_. The trade-in and the purchase of the new guitar as two separate transactions as far as the government is concerned. L&M has to collect taxes on _the full sale value of the new guitar_. The value of the new guitar doesn't change based on how you pay for it. Whether you use cash, cash + a trade in, cash + store credit, a gift card, sexual favours or wooden nickles; the government doesn't care. They want taxes owed on $1500.



> Seems this has turned into a thread against me and it also seems that some of you guys are clueless to how taxes work.


I assure you I am far from clueless. If L&M is putting the value of that guitar down on their official sales reciept as $615 instead of $1500 they are breaking the law. They gave you cash for your trade-in, you ust turned around and gave the cash back to buy new goods -- that's how the transaction looks. Taxes are owed in full on $1500.

If we could get out of paying taxes on the purchase of new goods by trading used goods instead of cash for them we'd all be bartering for our groceries with something other than cash.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I rarely see clean to mint USA Strats for much less than $800-1000...
When they do appear, they are not for sale very long...for good reason.

You can't charge or pay tax twice...just like cars...
It's assumed that when you bought the guitar you are trading in, you already paid taxes on it.
So when you trade it in, say you want to buy a guitar that lists for $1000.
If you get a trade value ($600) they usually will give you $600 off list price, before taxes. They will only charge you taxes on the difference ($400), not full list price as they have not sold it (i.e. recieved $1000) for list price.
At that point they will owe the govt taxes on the $400...
They however now have inventory of a used $600 guitar...

They will then proceed to charge tax on the trade-in when it get's sold and that will make up the tax difference. 
At that point, they have officially sold the first guitar at full list price.
They will also usually make a profit on the trade-in.
At that point they will owe the govt taxes on both the balance ($600) and whatever profit they made selling the trade-in...

IF L&M do it by saying they are just giving you a $600 store credit for your guitar, then Iarsee is correct, but that is not a traditional trade-in.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Ian, i think you are wrong here.
the retailer will collect the taxes on the trade-in-value when the trade-in sells.
Otherwise, they would be collecting tax on that portion twice.

I have (as many others, I'm sure) saved several thousand dollars in tax by trading in a vehicle on a new one. same principle.

man, has this thread turned messy. 
nice axe, by the way


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

xbolt said:


> I rarely see clean to mint USA Strats for much less than $800-1000...
> When they do appear, they are not for sale very long...for good reason.
> 
> You can't charge or pay tax twice...
> ...


If that were true, can't we always save provincial sales tax?

I walk into a store and want to buy something for $1000 -- owner says, "No. Problem. You owe me $1000 + GST." How does that work? "Well", he says, "I'll just put down that you traded me something worth $1000. And then tomorrow I'll put down that someone bought that used something and I'll charge them GST on it. So I'm saving you PST."

I can't imagine hole that loophole is allowed to exist. As long as the inventory isn't on the books, that the cash is accounted for, it seems too good to be true. Everyone would be pawn shop if that was the case.

And I have a weird case of deja vu Xbolt -- like we've had this conversation before...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

puckhead said:


> Ian, i think you are wrong here.


I'm always willing to admit I'm wrong. 

But see my example to Xbolt -- there's a big loophole there if you only need to collect provincial taxes on the different.



> the retailer will collect the taxes on the trade-in-value when the trade-in sells.
> Otherwise, they would be collecting tax on that portion twice.


But I do see the taxes-twice situation you're mentioning...



> I have (as many others, I'm sure) saved several thousand dollars in tax by trading in a vehicle on a new one. same principle.
> 
> man, has this thread turned messy.
> nice axe, by the way


Or educational for me. If someone can explain the loophole I'll happily apologize to the OP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I get it now. I see why the trade-in is worth more. But I'm not sure why'd you get post PST and GST off the price of the new guitar. Should it not just be GST? Since that's going to be charged again when your used guitar is sold.

Anyhow, OP: I'm sorry. I was way wrong in my post about the taxes. I've edited that as well with the apology.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

torndownunit, in hindsight, I'll admit that I probably could have chosen politer wording in my responses but I was also getting annoyed at a few of the replies. Maybe it is just a bad night? This thread isn't "a plug" to my ad and I did say thanks to the guys who offered good info and also mentioned that my price may be on the high side based on what they wrote. As for CL & kijiji, I do check them peridically and I always see American Strats for $1,000, $1,100 & $1,200. So, what does that mean - that an American Strat can sell for anywhere between $600 - $1,200? What good does that do me?...and as for this thread being annoying...well, I agree with you there...but if you read the subject line, you knew exactly what the thread was about. All I did was ask a question about why I hadn't gotten hits, is that bad? So, are you saying we can never ask questions about value and things like 'how much should I sell my guitar for?'



iaresee said:


> I walk into a store and want to buy something for $1000 -- owner says, "No. Problem. You owe me $1000 + GST." How does that work? "Well", he says, "I'll just put down that you traded me something worth $1000. And then tomorrow I'll put down that someone bought that used something and I'll charge them GST on it. So I'm saving you PST."


He'd have to show that he paid for that item and resold it. The owner would also have to provide the tax money to the gov't. That's why people don't to it.

I guess if anything, this thread taught a few people about trade-in values. :smile:


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Holy hell, these prices are insane D:

I'm planning to sell the guitar I'm building now for $800 - $900, and that's completely handmade. What jacks up the prices so high on these mass-produced things? Just corporate costs?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

iaresee said:


> I get it now. I see why the trade-in is worth more. But I'm not sure why'd you get post PST and GST off the price of the new guitar. Should it not just be GST? Since that's going to be charged again when your used guitar is sold.
> 
> Anyhow, OP: I'm sorry. I was way wrong in my post about the taxes. I've edited that as well with the apology.


No, when it's resold, the new owner pays both taxes again. It's a completely different transaction.

If I trade in a guitar (guitar A) and get $600 towards a $1,000 guitar (guitar B), I'm only paying $400, right? So, I only pay sales tax on $400. This is all one transaction. Later on, say the music store sells guitar A for $800. The new owner pays sales tax on the full amount of $800 because it's a new transaction.

No problem and if I was an arse, I also apologize.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Are Nine said:


> He'd have to show that he paid for that item and resold it. The owner would also have to provide the tax money to the gov't. That's why people don't to it.


How's that? How does L&M show you they paid for your guitar? There's got to be some way of indicating that he paid by giving you a new guitar from his inventory. As for showing he sold: that's just a ledger line. He holds the cash for a day, and then writes in his used-out line a sale for $1000 with GST collected. Seems too easy.



> I guess if anything, this thread taught a few people about trade-in values. :smile:


For sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Are Nine said:


> No, when it's resold, the new owner pays both taxes again. It's a completely different transaction.


I have a reciept here for a used Koch I bought at the 12th Fret. I was only charged GST. But now I'm thinking that was because it was on consignment, and not the resale of a used guitar. Maybe. If what you say is true, that the used guitar gets charged PST+GST on sale then haven't taxes been paid on that guitar twice now? Once when it was sold new, and now again when it was sold used?

This is where I'm not getting things.



> If I trade in a guitar (guitar A) and get $600 towards a $1,000 guitar (guitar B), I'm only paying $400, right? So, I only pay sales tax on $400. This is all one transaction. Later on, say the music store sells guitar A for $800. The new owner pays sales tax on the full amount of $800 because it's a new transaction.


But then the guitar has been taxed twice, right? And Xbolt said you can't pay taxes on something twice. Shouldn't the taxes just be on the $200? The "new" money that was made by the store in the sale?



> No problem and if I was an arse, I also apologize.


You've got nothing to apologize to me about. Looks like I was wrong, through and through, and got my comeuppance. But thanks all the same.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Hypno Toad said:


> Holy hell, these prices are insane D:
> 
> I'm planning to sell the guitar I'm building now for $800 - $900, and that's completely handmade. What jacks up the prices so high on these mass-produced things? Just corporate costs?


I'll say: desirability. They're a known quantity (more or less).


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

al3d said:


> Don't take this the wrong way...But you seem to lack buying and dealing experiance, first mistake..thinking 1500$ for a 1625$ guitar is a good deal, second, financing an instrument. Ordering something is actually GOOD buisness since it's payed and out the door right away. your deal is barely 7% deal, you can deal at least 10 to 15% on near gear easily.
> 
> you're doing every move a serious buyer needs to avoid to get a good deal, trading in an instrument..AND financing it.
> 
> But listen, if you're happy over paying for what you want, in the end, it's your call man.


No offense taken. 
You say I'm getting 7% off. Even if I did get 10% off, what does that work out to - another $50? You have to pick your battles. I want a Firebird and also want to loose the Strat. They didn't have any Firebirds in stock and weren't willing to order the guitar for me in the first place at a lower price. Trading something in is also quick & convenient. I'm sure you've tried selling things on CL/kijiji and probably know how annoying it can be at times with all the lowball offers and trades for things you wouldn't want to even look at, let alone own. Trading in this Strat gives me the chance to part with a guitar I don't want anymore and get a guitar I do want. The financing part of it, well...it's October and they have their 12 month/no interest plan going on right now. That's why I'm doing it. I've spent over $5,000 on gear this month and my resources are flat out tapped!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Hypno Toad said:


> Holy hell, these prices are insane D:
> 
> I'm planning to sell the guitar I'm building now for $800 - $900, and that's completely handmade. What jacks up the prices so high on these mass-produced things? Just corporate costs?


I know what Gibson / Fender products are like. I also know that I can return it under warranty if there is a problem. I also know what I can probably sell it for if I ever need to.

I don't know anything about you, your build process, customer service, your aftermarket, etc.
I do know that you are fresh out of school and don't have a long history of building guitars.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

iaresee said:


> I have a reciept here for a used Koch I bought at the 12th Fret. I was only charged GST. But now I'm thinking that was because it was on consignment, and not the resale of a used guitar. Most likely. Maybe you only get charged one tax on a private sale? They sold you that Koch on behalf of someone else.Maybe. If what you say is true, that the used guitar gets charged PST+GST on sale then haven't taxes been paid on that guitar twice now? Once when it was sold new, and now again when it was sold used?
> 
> This is where I'm not getting things.
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> torndownunit, in hindsight, I'll admit that I probably could have chosen politer wording in my responses but I was also getting annoyed at a few of the replies. :smile:


Hurray, we're all getting along again!!! And I think I even saw a little smiley face :smile: Oh, there's another!



Are Nine said:


> Maybe it is just a bad night? ...


Is this not what I've been saying all along?



Are Nine said:


> As for CL & kijiji, I do check them peridically and I always see American Strats for $1,000, $1,100 & $1,200. So, what does that mean - that an American Strat can sell for anywhere between $600 - $1,200?


Nope. All it means is people can ask anywhere between $600-1200. I hardly doubt the ones being posted for $1200 are actually being sold, or at least for that amount. I'm not saying they're bad guitars. They are decent guitars, but the fact of the matter is, their value on the used market is up to $900 or so. Maybe $1000 if you find the right buyer. That goes for 87's, 88's, 89's, ...09's.

And now a plea - if anyone wants to argue that point and try to convince me that yes, they are being sold used for $1200 (or more) - please, please, please, I'm begging you - get me the contact info of the buyers - I've got tons of crap I can sell them :smile:





puckhead said:


> I know what Gibson / Fender products are like. I also know that I can return it under warranty if there is a problem. I also know what I can probably sell it for if I ever need to.
> 
> I don't know anything about you, your build process, customer service, your aftermarket, etc.
> I do know that you are fresh out of school and don't have a long history of building guitars.


Uh-oh...


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

puckhead said:


> I know what Gibson / Fender products are like. I also know that I can return it under warranty if there is a problem. I also know what I can probably sell it for if I ever need to.
> 
> I don't know anything about you, your build process, customer service, your aftermarket, etc.
> I do know that you are fresh out of school and don't have a long history of building guitars.


Well, wasn't sure of the mass production processes when I posted that (my post probably came out the wrong way ), watching a "how it's made" video really shows that a lot of the money is probably going to the large number of people and expensive machinery that make them. One guy could pretty much do all the work to build a guitar, but instead they (they, as in larger companies) have 30 people to do it. In the end they end up with a huge amount of high quality guitars, and a lot of the money they spend on them goes to subsidize the wages of the large amount of people that work in the factory. If you have one person producing a smaller amount of guitars, he/she could sell them for more modest prices, because the cheaper tools and lower-manpower balance out the labor costs of the single individual. 

One could have one talented luthier do all the jobs required to build an electric guitar, and he could make about $30 an hour. Instead, they have a huge amount of lesser skilled laborers all being paid $10 an hour to do one of the many jobs required to make a guitar. They get more guitars in the end, but you have to charge more for them.

Guitars are simply not something that are meant for mass production, they require too much care and attention, when you are buying a high-quality mass produced guitar, a large portion of your money is going towards paying wages of numerous workers and paying maintenance costs for expensive machinery. 

In the end, you're probably better off supporting smaller businesses, because it just makes more sense, and you get more bang for your buck. 

Of course though, this is quite kkjwpw (sort of)
*
On topic:*

OP, if you paid 1,150 for it, then you should probably knock it down a good 25% I've never sold or bought a used guitar (not sure how resale works), but as with most goods, they _should_ devalue quite a bit over time (unless they become antique or vintage) But, if people buy it for that price, you may as well try to get as much of your money back... That's just the way I see it, though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

xbolt said:


> I rarely see clean to mint USA Strats for much less than $800-1000...
> When they do appear, they are not for sale very long...for good reason.


Again, it totally depends on where you are looking. Around $800 is likely the average price I see them for them around here as mentioned in one of my last posts. But you do see them quite often for less than that. And you rarely see them for more than that. And as someone else pointed out, at least in this area, it's very unlikely they are selling for $1000 plus. Great condition, MIA Fender Strats are one of the more common guitars for sale on the local classifieds around here.

I will admit I really don't get the trade in and taxes situation. But that's really a separate issue from the original topic of the thread which was resale value. As I said before, if the OP can get that much an trade from L&M that is fantastic for him. The OP is in Ontario though, and asked a question about Strat resale value, which several people gave answers to based on local classifieds in this area.

People are free to list gear for whatever price they want. People in this thread were simply listing the going prices, which was the topic of the thread.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hypno Toad said:


> Guitars are simply not something that are meant for mass production, they require too much care and attention, when you are buying a high-quality mass produced guitar, a large portion of your money is going towards paying wages of numerous workers and paying maintenance costs for expensive machinery.
> 
> .


Huh? That's why Fender was successfull. The headstock design saved a ton of work. Cheap guitars for the masses was the idea in the beginning. They geared up their factory with at first simple tools later to be replaced with in house designed tools. The CNC routers are perfect for mass producing guitars. They ALL have them. And now there are a lot of little guys in backyards that have them. It's the fit and finish that takes the time and attention. Of course you can always buy a Pleck machine[/I]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hypno Toad said:


> If you have one person producing a smaller amount of guitars, he/she could sell them for more modest prices, because the cheaper tools and lower-manpower balance out the labor costs of the single individual.
> 
> One could have one talented luthier do all the jobs required to build an electric guitar, and he could make about $30 an hour. Instead, they have a huge amount of lesser skilled laborers all being paid $10 an hour to do one of the many jobs required to make a guitar. They get more guitars in the end, but you have to charge more for them.
> .


If you think you can make a cheaper guitar then fender!...you're not quite right mate, that's impossible. i spend over 50 hrs making a relic, so no way can i sell that for 900$ i would LOOSE money after paying parts, hardware and electronics.

you got it the other way around, Fender can produce a cheap instrument of quality BECAUSE it has all the personnal and Machinerie.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

al3d said:


> If you get in the store with a load of cash instead of a trade in...you're in a MUCH better position to make a deal at the store.


Not at L 7M since they became a mega chain, and have a natioal set pricing thing . No deals. ya pay the sticker price or get out, lots of fish waiting in line.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Hypno Toad said:


> Well, wasn't sure of the mass production processes when I posted that (my post probably came out the wrong way ), watching a "how it's made" video really shows that a lot of the money is probably going to the large number of people and expensive machinery that make them. One guy could pretty much do all the work to build a guitar, but instead they (they, as in larger companies) have 30 people to do it. In the end they end up with a huge amount of high quality guitars, and a lot of the money they spend on them goes to subsidize the wages of the large amount of people that work in the factory. If you have one person producing a smaller amount of guitars, he/she could sell them for more modest prices, because the cheaper tools and lower-manpower balance out the labor costs of the single individual.
> 
> One could have one talented luthier do all the jobs required to build an electric guitar, and he could make about $30 an hour. Instead, they have a huge amount of lesser skilled laborers all being paid $10 an hour to do one of the many jobs required to make a guitar. They get more guitars in the end, but you have to charge more for them.
> 
> ...


So should I sell the 1965 strat I bought in 74 for 1400. I should sell it for 1050?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

overdriver said:


> So should I sell the 1965 strat I bought in 74 for 1400. I should sell it for 1050?


i do think there are a few exception... i'll give you 1200 for yours..hehe


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

overdriver said:


> Not at L 7M since they became a mega chain, and have a natioal set pricing thing . No deals. ya pay the sticker price or get out, lots of fish waiting in line.


Realy?...that sucks. that's why i avoid large stores when i wanna buy anything.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

overdriver said:


> Not at L 7M since they became a mega chain, and have a natioal set pricing thing . No deals. ya pay the sticker price or get out, lots of fish waiting in line.


I haven't bought anything there in a year, but every item I have bought there I have either talked them down on the price or got incentives. I think part of that still revolves around your relationship with the particular store and it's workers though. Big chain or not.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

al3d said:


> i do think there are a few exception... i'll give you 1200 for yours..hehe


sounds good but I wouldn't want to take advantage of ya.  so I keep it.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I haven't bought anything there in a year, but every item I have bought there I have either talked them down on the price or got incentives. I think part of that still revolves around your relationship with the particular store and it's workers though. Big chain or not.


Good to here that . I haven't had any since they changed their policy . I remember year ago , when there was only one. Bob Abbott was great. and the guy running the drum department as well. I remmenber going in cause I needed a cord, I was 4 $ short , so Bob opened the package it was in , said now its a buck less. Them he strated skipping with it and siad here ya go, I can give it to ya for 4 bucks less now.

Once I ordered a Guild Starfire from , through, him. It didn't arrive when it was susposed to so, he gave me one out of the rentals to use free till it came. It took Guild 6 months to finially get it there.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

al3d said:


> Realy?...that sucks. that's why i avoid large stores when i wanna buy anything.


It's not just large chain stores that do this. A guy on another forum bought a 2009 Gibson R9 from LA Music, $6,100. This was right before they skyrocketed to $7,100 but have since come down again to under $6,000. Anyways, the best deal he could get from LA was 5% off on a cash deal. Is that BS or what?? LA's not a chain, they're "the little guy." He bought it because he said that was the best deal he could get. The two L&Ms he tried wouldn't budge.

Admittedly, I have 3 R9s and I paid full list price on one of them. My 50th anniversary R9. They said "if you don't pay it, someone else will" and wouldn't budge...and at that time, they were right with only 25 of them coming into the country. My other two, I got $700 - $1,000 off.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

wow what an interesting series of twists and turns in this thread.

okay something i didn't read about (but if its posted somewhere i probably overlooked it, so forgive me.)
i've done a fair bit of horse trading guitars over the past couple years and based on my experiences the asking price of $1000 is a bit high.

that's not to say you wouldn't get that in a private sale perhaps.
nice looking Strat.

here's what i have seen.
consignment shops i know like 12th fret, Songbird, Spaceman sound, Kingston Guitar shop etc. will consider a used guitar in excellent shape (sometimes almost mint) as worth 75% of retail. so if you paid $1150 X 75% =862.50
then the shop will charge you a commission of 15% to 20% to sell the guitar.
so subtract $ 129.38 (15%) which leaves you with $733.13.

in that case you are definitely ahead to take the trade in from L&M.
of course if you got an offer better than $733 you are also technically ahead.

again strictly based on my own non-scientific experiences, used guitars under $2000 are still selling reasonably well in spite of the weak economy.
anything valued over $2000 are taking much longer to sell and a lot of desperate private sellers are slashing prices to unload their expensive guitars.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Interesting thread, indeed!
There's no consignment or deductions here. If I got a private offer of $733, I would definitely not be ahead. I'm getting $885 for the guitar from L&M and them I'm done with this Strat. They are giving me 80% of what they will in turn sell the guitar for, which means they'll sell it for around $1,100. That difference (1,100 - 885) is their profit.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> ^ it's not just 12th Fret, it's everything. That's how trade ins work on everything.


If it means anything , I know what you are talking about and always have known. I do know you are not fishing and I think the 1000 is fair. 
what are ya getting at L & M (guitar)


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

overdriver said:


> If it means anything , I know what you are talking about and always have known. I do know you are not fishing and I think the 1000 is fair.
> what are ya getting at L & M (guitar)


Thanks!
I know what a few of the guys here said but I also think it's fair. 
I mean, I just saw the same Strat as mine on CL but in a different colour for $1,100. 
Despite what somebody said earlier, checking CL for prices can give you mixed results.

I mentioned it already but oh well. :smile: 
I'm getting one of these.










2009 Gibson Firebird V.
I ordered these two with the intent of buying the better one. 
Unfortunately, they both had QC issues; so, I sent them back. 
I ordered another one last week, it should be in tomorrow or Wednesday of this week!


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

overdriver said:


> So should I sell the 1965 strat I bought in 74 for 1400. I should sell it for 1050?


Actually, I mentioned in that post that vintage-ish stuff should go up in value. Once something is about 15-20 years old it generally starts to appreciate a bit if it's in good condition.



al3d said:


> If you think you can make a cheaper guitar then fender!...you're not quite right mate, that's impossible. i spend over 50 hrs making a relic, so no way can i sell that for 900$ i would LOOSE money after paying parts, hardware and electronics.


But you're buying the body and the neck, which comes out near $400 after taxes and shipping. If I make the body and neck from scratch, it can be up to 100% cheaper than that. Also, you really get dinged buying a fender at a storefront, don't forget that the store will probably sell it up to 4x what they bought it for. If you could buy fender guitars wholesale, you'd get them quite a bit cheaper. needless to say, with a handmade guitar from a smaller business, you're already getting it wholesale. The price you're paying is directly what they want to sell it for. I guess I'm trying to distinguish the difference between non-profit and profit businesses. One _could_ sell the guitar at a price high enough that it only pays a modest salary and can support the business, and doesn't skim extra off the top. Unfortunately, most businesses are out to make a profit so they'll sell the instrument for more than it's actually valued at to make an extra buck; even though they _could__ potentially_ sell them for cheaper.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> Thanks!
> I know what a few of the guys here said but I also think it's fair.
> I mean, I just saw the same Strat as mine on CL but in a different colour for $1,100.
> Despite what somebody said earlier, checking CL for prices can give you mixed results.


Who cares what someone posted the same strat for. Has it sold yet? There is a clown on Kijiji who has a crappy US-made Washburn. He has it posted for $1,000,000. I really wish I was kidding about this. If you don't believe me, check out Kijiji for St.Catharines and do a search on Washburn. Does this mean it's worth $1,000,000?

That is a real nice Firebird by the way!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya what an item is listed for what and what it sells for are 2 completely different matters. I would bet money that (a) that $1100 Strat is listed for awhile, and (b) in the end it does not sell for $1100. 

Most people listing on Kijiji/Craigslist list items a bit high with plans of having some movement on the price. You gotta know how the private used market works. Not just pick one price you saw that was the highest and base your price off that. It's common sense.... wouldn't you email that guy asking $1100 and make an offer? You aren't just going to hand him $1100. Especially if you do any other research on local used Strat prices first. Any of the other educated shoppers (which is what a huge portion of the members on this forum are) will be doing the same.

Again, just to keep the topic on used Strat prices.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> ... It's common sense.... wouldn't you email that guy asking $1100 and make an offer? You aren't just going to hand him $1100. Especially if you do any other research on local used Strat prices first. Any of the other educated shoppers (which is what a huge portion of the members on this forum are) will be doing the same.


I don't even waste my time on people who post their items at idiotic prices. or people who don't post their prices.

I totally see now why people were getting annoyed with this thread. OP asks for advice. OP gets pretty much the same advice from everyone along with valid explanations. OP then ignores advice. Thread starts dying out and OP then posts again, ignoring advice.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

At the end of the day, something is worth what someone is willing to pay for it - regardless of what the seller or anyone else's opinion might be. Someone put $900 on the line so that's what it was worth to him. L&M is offering $885 - which is more than they can buy one wholesale for from Fender. What does that tell you?

BTW, I sold my pristine Lonestar last year for $650 - it hurt a ton but that's what I got.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hypno Toad said:


> Actually, I mentioned in that post that vintage-ish stuff should go up in value. Once something is about 15-20 years old it generally starts to appreciate a bit if it's in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> But you're buying the body and the neck, which comes out near $400 after taxes and shipping. If I make the body and neck from scratch, it can be up to 100% cheaper than that. Also, you really get dinged buying a fender at a storefront, don't forget that the store will probably sell it up to 4x what they bought it for. If you could buy fender guitars wholesale, you'd get them quite a bit cheaper. needless to say, with a handmade guitar from a smaller business, you're already getting it wholesale. The price you're paying is directly what they want to sell it for. I guess I'm trying to distinguish the difference between non-profit and profit businesses. One _could_ sell the guitar at a price high enough that it only pays a modest salary and can support the business, and doesn't skim extra off the top. Unfortunately, most businesses are out to make a profit so they'll sell the instrument for more than it's actually valued at to make an extra buck; even though they _could__ potentially_ sell them for cheaper.


<


DUde..seriouly..i would stop right there if i were you...you clearly have no clue about retails or any kind of sale. If you think the store is selling a guitar 4 times more then it paid for it..LOL....wow, kqoct As for making your own guitars, if you're giving your time away, good for your, but some of use have a place to pay for, car, tools, BILLS if you will, so making free guitars, not to brilliant in this world. 

If you're making a quality instrument..no way in hell can you make if from scratch, with all the hardware and pups make it for 800$. that means working at minimum wages a LOT, wich means living like a bum basicaly. don't get me started on tools and shit..LOL


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

vds5000 said:


> I totally see now why people were getting annoyed with this thread. OP asks for advice. OP gets pretty much the same advice from everyone along with valid explanations. OP then ignores advice. Thread starts dying out and OP then posts again, ignoring advice.


Please explain how am I ignoring advice? Maybe I'm missing something here. I've read each post, doesn't mean I have to agree with what each person says. With all due respect, you don't have to open this thread and make a post. This thread would die quicker if you didn't post, either. Some of my posts were in response to others. It would be pretty ignorant of me if I didn't, don't you think?...not to mention that 4 pages of this bloody thread are about taxes.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> Thanks!
> I know what a few of the guys here said but I also think it's fair.
> I mean, I just saw the same Strat as mine on CL but in a different colour for $1,100.
> Despite what somebody said earlier, checking CL for prices can give you mixed results.
> ...


Great one of my fav. I have had several throughout the years. Hope the thrid one does the trick for ya. Nice.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> I don't even waste my time on people who post their items at idiotic prices. or people who don't post their prices.
> 
> I totally see now why people were getting annoyed with this thread. OP asks for advice. OP gets pretty much the same advice from everyone along with valid explanations. OP then ignores advice. Thread starts dying out and OP then posts again, ignoring advice.


I don't see why people are getting annoyed , whats to get annoyed about. For what the guitar sells for TODAY and the condition its in . It is WORTH the asking price of 1000$ Period.

If you mean ignoring advice , you mean letting it go for cheaper. Well why wouldn't he if he can get that Via the L & M trade? And I fail to see where he asked for advice in the first place, more of just a rant IMO.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hypno Toad said:


> Unfortunately, most businesses are out to make a profit...


That has to be one of the most messed up things I've read in recent memory.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

overdriver said:


> And I fail to see where he asked for advice in the first place, more of just a rant IMO.


The title of the thread is: Selling my Strat - am I asking for too much? 

He asked as question about his price. He got answers to that end.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The only reason I kept posting is because I thought this thread might be a good thread for people looking for information on used items and their pricing in the future. Especially with it's title. The replies people have given regarding used gear are very good.

But every time I think the thread is going somewhere, a post comes up like #69, and things are right back where they started. Sorry to rag on you OP, but this post:



> I mean, I just saw the same Strat as mine on CL but in a different colour for $1,100.
> Despite what somebody said earlier, checking CL for prices can give you mixed results.



As pointed out above, the thread asks for advice right in the title. People being as helpful as they are in this forum, first tried to offer advice, but then got sucked into the futility of the thread just like I did. I know I am officially done with replies, and I am sure a few other people are at this point too.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

don't sweat it.
its only the interweb.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> That has to be one of the most messed up things I've read in recent memory.


LOL....so right,.

In the end..you can ask 4000$ for a strat if you feel like it, but if it does'nt sell, don't ask anyone why!...Right now the economy is low as you can get it, so it's a buyer's market, not a seller's market. Loads of folks are selling to pay off morgage, the car and stuff like that. SO there is a LOT of gear on the market right now, so it's bringing value a bit down. 

If you start a thread asking if your guitar is priced to hight..only to then tell everyone you don't care since you're getting 1000$ in a trade in!...i realy don't see the point if your mind's made up already!...


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

iaresee said:


> The title of the thread is: Selling my Strat - am I asking for too much?
> 
> He asked as question about his price. He got answers to that end.


IMO its was a rhetorical ? Maybe not. But still nothing to get worked up about!


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Rhetorical. 
Let's put this thread to rest.
Thanks all who contributed.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Little late here and haven't read all the posts but sounds like this thread took a slight detour. And I'm pretty sure what I am about to say has been said already. But in the off chance..

AN, here is my 2 pennies. You are asking a reasonable price for it. Now it all depends on if you value the guitar enough to hold out for your asking price; whether you can afford to sit on it and wait till somebody meets your price. Good on you if you can.

But, and you knew this was coming, if a guy offers you $900 and you decide to pass, you have to realize the guy's offer was just as reasonable as your asking price. And by holding out you will never know when your price will be met. It could be today or next year. I'm not kidding when I say a year or longer. When I lived in Edmonton a few yrs ago there was someone selling a run of the mill black, Am. Series Tele and his asking price was $1000 firm. I'm must have saw it for sale in the local Bargain Finder for a minimum 1 year. Still at $1000.

The point is you already know and have been provided the answer(s) to your rhetorical question and I see no harm in fishing for other suggestions and advice. And I can't leave without saying that I wouldn't worry about what others are selling/buying Strats for. You'll drive yourself nuts. You will never know the details to those transactions unless you follow up with those others. Why bother? Sell it for $900 and rest easy that you didn't get ripped off and you gave someone a decent deal. Karma my friend:smilie_flagge17:

Btw, as a matter of reference, I bought a 2008 Strat with a few extras for $850 last year??, off a board member here. It was just a great deal from a good guy. Could he have gotten more?? Yeah probably could have but I'm almost certain he isn't losing sleep over it.

Thanx,
Jim


----------

